
Logitech: “We collect: Product use data... This can include button presses - Awtem
https://www.logitech.com/en-ch/legal/product-privacy-policy.html#p_collection
======
Awtem
Make sure to "read and understand" the text hidden away under "Click for more
information" under "Collection of Information"...

